# Race TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Simultaneous testing debut of the new Audi TT RS










At the same time that the DTM competes at Hockenheim the customer sport program of AUDI AG that was launched with the Audi R8 LMS will probably feature an additional vehicle: at the last two rounds of the Endurance Championship Nürburgring on October 16 and 30, Team Raeder Motorsport will contest the SP 4T class with the prototype of an Audi TT RS that is jointly developed by the Technical Development (TE) and Production divisions of AUDI AG and quattro GmbH. 
In the test races the vehicle, which spearheads a potential modular customer sport concept based on the TT, will be driven by Marc Hennerici and Christopher Mies. Audi thereby responds to the high demand by customers wishing to use the TT and other vehicles of the brand in motorsport.

The prototype uses a five-cylinder TFSI engine and features racing-specific new developments in the areas of the body, suspension and aerodynamics. In addition, the team was able to adopt some components from the R8 LMS in order to make maximum use of synergies.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.vln.de/ergebnisse/2010-10-16r.html 

http://www.vln.de/fotoalbum.de.php?rennen=2010-10-16&count=0


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

More pictures here:

http://www.raeder-motorsport.de/album/2010/vln10_rtest09/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks great in white too!

We just ran a few pics released by Audi and the VLN this weekend.

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Motorsport_News/article_6299.shtml


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The strange thing about the car is that it have a clutch pedal but no gear leaver.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With a lot of modern racers the clutch is only used in pits when the car stops. Gear to gear changing is done via paddles and without a clutch.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> With a lot of modern racers the clutch is only used in pits when the car stops. Gear to gear changing is done via paddles and without a clutch.


OK didn't know that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Class win and 8th overall, not bad for the first time out.

Training and Race Day pictures: http://www.raeder-motorsport.de/album/2010/vln10_rrenn09/index.html


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

This is such a cool car. Nifty that Audi uses the "fiver" again in motorsports!

If I'm not mistanken most of the classes at VLN and 24h races at Nbr is obligated to STOP their engines in the depot, except turbocars. Probably to be able to drive away in a hurry if catching fire


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Turbo's need a cool down period, stopping a red hot turbo is not good for it.


----------



## aaron1085 (May 21, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

What a beautiful machine! The blonde is pretty cute also.


----------



## victorr (May 18, 1999)

Spec on Dunlops?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This weekend is second race for the car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.raeder-motorsport.de/album/2010/vln10_rtest10/index.html (testing/training.)

http://www.raeder-motorsport.de/album/2010/vln10_rrenn10/index.html (Race)


----------



## mal4ugan4o (Nov 18, 2009)

Really amazing car


----------

